# Changing indicator bulb?



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Went to change my left indicator bulb today as I have my NCT (MOT) tomorrow thinking it would be a 10 min job and to my horror it looks like I have to take the front of the car off or take out the battery for access.
Please someone tell me that there is an easer way to do it. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## spumanti (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi.. just looked it up in the bentley guide.
Will add a picture as soon as I can.

Basically you need to slide the indicator light housing gently towards the front of the car. That should make it come off.


----------



## spumanti (Jan 31, 2008)

Image here: (click to enlarge)


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

I think he means the corner indicators rather than the side.


----------



## spumanti (Jan 31, 2008)

oh... right...
that's another matter. :?


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

As far as I know, it is a battery out job. It's the same on the wife's A3 :?

Mr L


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

just need the right technique...... which I cant remember now....

it was either stand in front and face the road or face the pavement to use the right or left wrist and you will be able to reach the bulb holder and 1/4 twist it with your fingertips.

it can be done without removing anything.


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Wak said:


> just need the right technique...... which I cant remember now....
> 
> it was either stand in front and face the road or face the pavement to use the right or left wrist and you will be able to reach the bulb holder and 1/4 twist it with your fingertips.
> 
> it can be done without removing anything.


Crikey Wak, are you double jointed ??
Or am I just too clumsy ?

Mr L


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

It was WAS that showed me this and he knows parts of a headlamp that you dont want to know! :lol:


----------



## acmurray (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for the advice lads. After about four hours I have just changed my front left indicator bulb. I had to take off both front wheels, both arch liners, the bumper and then the whole headlight unit. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
What a fuking ordeal for something which should be straight forward for even those without opposable thumbs.
Of course by doing this I discovered a very easy way of changing the bulb (isn't it always the way). 
If you take out the airbox (I have a cone filter so I can skip this step) you can reach down and just twist the bulb housing anti clockwise, the whole unit comes out making it a four second job instead of a four hour job.
I feel like a complete twat but maybe this post will save someone the pain I have just gone through.


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Wak said:


> It was WAS that showed me this and he knows parts of a headlamp that you dont want to know! :lol:


I'll be happy with staying clumsy then :lol:

Mr L


----------



## spumanti (Jan 31, 2008)

Glad you managed to get those lil' bastards changed!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Wak said:


> It was WAS that showed me this and he knows parts of a headlamp that you dont want to know! :lol:


:lol: OK so im close to my headlamps :-*

easy way (I find) is to stand infront of the O/S headlamp and use your left hand to reach behind the headlamp until you can feel the indicator bulb harness. Follow the harness to the headlamps and BINGO you find the bulb holder . 1/4 turn and jobs a good un , bulb replaced in 30 seconds tops......but you dont want to hear that right now :wink:


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

I know...this is an ancient post BUT....where is this bloody front indicator bulb harness exactly located????

If I remove the back cover I can only see the xenon bulb, the side and the H7 bulbs...is it somewhere in there or under the headlamp?

Please...I'm kinda desperate [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Wak said:


> just need the right technique...... which I cant remember now....
> 
> it was either stand in front and face the road or face the pavement to use the right or left wrist and you will be able to reach the bulb holder and 1/4 twist it with your fingertips.
> 
> it can be done without removing anything.


True story....just f***ing awkward!


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

cookbot said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > just need the right technique...... which I cant remember now....
> ...


I think I've found its location but honestly...though I've got reasonably thin hands without removing the battery it looks almost impossible to get there :roll:


----------



## Hoakser (Jun 3, 2014)

The drivers side has gone on mine ....and i cant find what i have goto turn................im lost.


----------



## Hoakser (Jun 3, 2014)

lol Fixed it.Once you know were it is and twist it,Its 5min job.


----------



## Buxvan (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks so much for the remove airbox tip. I managed to remove the bulb in about 10 minutes. 
I was going to do the bumper thing too! 
Cheers.


----------

